# Custom Pickguards in Canada



## Fox Rox

Can anybody recommend a source to custom cut pickguards here in Canada? I have a La Cabronita build on the go, and I want a pickguard and a rear control plate cover made. 

Here is a quick and dirty mockup I did in PS of what I am looking for. I am going to order the material from StewMac and it is called Vintage Brown Tortoise. It would be a bonus if whoever can cut the guard had something similar.


----------



## greco

Acoustic Pickguard Blanks | stewmac.com

Is this the same material?

If so, Stewmac indicates that it can be cut with scissors (WOW!!??) and that the edges can be easily shaped (understandably).

@Fox Rox That doesn't mean that I am implying you should make it yourself, but just clarifying that this is the material you have in mind.


----------



## sambonee

Finish wise check
Out
Www.walopus.com

Their drum wrap can make anything that you Just stick to the current one Or generic one. Saves time and money.


----------



## Smylight

Fox Rox said:


> Can anybody recommend a source to custom cut pickguards here in Canada? I have a La Cabronita build on the go, and I want a pickguard and a rear control plate cover made.
> 
> Here is a quick and dirty mockup I did in PS of what I am looking for. I am going to order the material from StewMac and it is called Vintage Brown Tortoise. It would be a bonus if whoever can cut the guard had something similar.
> View attachment 242728


Try Guitdesign on eBay.ca. He's a machinist by trade and is located in Québec City. I had a couple made by him and the quality is pretty much on par with anything else I've seen.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## Fox Rox

greco said:


> Acoustic Pickguard Blanks | stewmac.com
> 
> Is this the same material?
> 
> If so, Stewmac indicates that it can be cut with scissors (WOW!!??) and that the edges can be easily shaped (understandably).
> 
> @Fox Rox That doesn't mean that I am implying you should make it yourself, but just clarifying that this is the material you have in mind.


That is indeed the same material @greco! It isn't cheap when you factor in the exchange rate so I want a pro to cut it for if possible.


----------



## Fox Rox

sambonee said:


> Finish wise check
> Out
> Www.walopus.com
> 
> Their drum wrap can make anything that you Just stick to the current one Or generic one. Saves time and money.


Thanks! I have never heard of them before and this is a great concept


----------



## Fox Rox

Smylight said:


> Try Guitdesign on eBay.ca. He's a machinist by trade and is located in Québec City. I had a couple made by him and the quality is pretty much on par with anything else I've seen.
> 
> 
> Pierre
> www.torvisse.com


I will definitely check that out, thanks!


----------



## Guest

Fox Rox said:


> Thanks! I have never heard of them before and this is a great concept


You can get some clear, peel n' stick decal paper at Walmart and print your own.


----------



## Fox Rox

laristotle said:


> You can get some clear, peel n' stick decal paper at Walmart and print your own.


I will check that out, thanks @laristotle


----------



## Guest

Fox Rox said:


> I will check that out, thanks @laristotle


Just to point out, your average printer doesn't have white ink.
So use a white PG to put it on.


----------



## nnieman

I can cut that tortoise guard.
Located just outside Peterborough.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

I buy similar stuff from George heinl in Toronto.

About $40 & no border fees.

Nathan


----------



## Guest

nnieman said:


> I cut custom pick guards.


Would you need the original sent to you or can you work off of a tracing/scan?


----------



## nnieman

laristotle said:


> Would you need the original sent to you or can you work off of a tracing/scan?


 A scan would be fine.

I have a la cab template but it doesn’t hurt to double check.

Nathan


----------



## Guest

nnieman said:


> I have a la cab template but it doesn’t hurt to double check.


That would be for @Fox Rox.
I'm looking to get a G&L Jazz (above, post #8) in tortoise.
They don't make any for my '09.
After markets, including Fender, need some filing/modding.


----------



## nnieman

laristotle said:


> That would be for @Fox Rox.
> I'm looking to get a G&L Jazz (above, post #8) in tortoise.
> They don't make any for my '09.
> After markets, including Fender, need some filing/modding.


Whoops

Send me an email and we will discuss it.

Nathan


----------



## Fox Rox

nnieman said:


> I buy similar stuff from George heinl in Toronto.
> 
> About $40 & no border fees.
> 
> Nathan


Hi Nathan,

I will send you an email, and I must say I hadn't found the George Heinl site in my searches. I am VERY interested!!!


----------



## troyhead

@Fox Rox A&M wood supply in Cambridge has blanks for that pickguard material as well. 

A & M Wood Specialty - Hardware - Electric Guitar - All Parts


----------



## John Kingma

MJS Custom Handwound Guitar and Bass Pickups – Handwound Custom Guitar & Bass Pickups

Smitty makes great pickups and is located in Mississauga.


----------



## Fox Rox

Great minds think alike @troyhead. I stopped by A & M yesterday morning but they didn't seem to have what I was looking for.


----------



## John Kingma

John Kingma said:


> MJS Custom Handwound Guitar and Bass Pickups – Handwound Custom Guitar & Bass Pickups
> 
> Smitty makes great pickups and is located in Mississauga.



Sorry... I thought the title said pickups... not pickguards... 

My bad.


----------



## wayfarerman

I am the owner of Greasy Groove Inc. We are one of the the largest manufacturers of pickguards in north America and are located in Nova Scotia. We supply products to the big OEM's and also have a custom shop that can make anything for you. We have profiles for most guitars and certainly have them for the Cabronita mentioned here. As well as manufacturing our own materials, Greasy Groove inc. also carries stock in plys, pearloids glitters and solid colors for DIY. I can also supply pdf templates if you need them.


----------



## jbealsmusic

wayfarerman said:


> I am the owner of Greasy Groove Inc. We are one of the the largest manufacturers of pickguards in north America and are located in Nova Scotia. We supply products to the big OEM's and also have a custom shop that can make anything for you. We have profiles for most guitars and certainly have them for the Cabronita mentioned here. As well as manufacturing our own materials, Greasy Groove inc. also carries stock in plys, pearloids glitters and solid colors for DIY. I can also supply pdf templates if you need them.


Came in to suggest Greasy Groove. That's generally where we send everyone who asks us about pre-cut pickguards.


----------



## DaddyShred

I'd recommend Cala, they're in Ottawa Ontario. Great guys and always amazing work.
https://www.calawoodworks.com/

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman

This thread is from feb 2019
@wayfarerman welcome aboard 

Nathan


----------



## THRobinson

I plan to do it when my CNC is up and running... but won't be until the summer.


----------



## Silvertone

I do custom pick guards on my CNC now. For me it makes more sense if the person is local and I can meet up. I do not really do this as a business and don't want to take away from those that do.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## tomee2

And there you go, 3 or 4 options all within Canada. Awesome!


----------



## DaddyShred

DaddyShred said:


> I'd recommend Cala, they're in Ottawa Ontario. Great guys and always amazing work.
> https://www.calawoodworks.com/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


Just to show some of their work that they did for me. Awesome works and awesome folks.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Any options available in Alberta?


----------

